# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  muttaquin, berry plush

## ivanaos

prekrasne su ove pelenice pa bih rado čula ako netko ima iskustva s njima. muttaquin me zanimaju i fitted i aio. i kako podnose pranje bez sušilice.

----------


## may

berry plush nama ostavlja opake tragove oko nogica pa ga izbjegavam..
govorim o coveru...
mislim da je to isto i netko drugi rekao...

----------


## Zorana

Ja imam dvije muttaqin pelenice. Onesize. Materijal je valjda velur, punjenje konoplja. Ja sam jako zadovoljna. Pelene mozes super dobro podesavati, a prilicno su uske medju nogicama. Sto je jako vazno kad beba pocne hodati. 
Mi nemamo susilicu, ne cini mi se da je materijal postao nesto grub. (u odnosu na frotir npr.)

----------


## ivanaos

zorrana, zanima me da li izgledaju jako velike na bebi, tj je guza velika u njima?

----------


## josie

> berry plush nama ostavlja opake tragove oko nogica pa ga izbjegavam..
> govorim o coveru...
> mislim da je to isto i netko drugi rekao...


J. ima BP cover, grparda, stoji mu kao saliven.
kada ga obučemo prvo da pipka prstićima, a onda trči po kući 15-ak min urlajuči kao tarzan  :Grin:  
ne ostavlja nikakve tragove, meni se čini jako udoban (a i J. je zabavan)

----------


## coccinella

Josie, ja tebi i dalje ne vjerujem da ti koristiš platnene pelene.   :Grin:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Josie, ja tebi i dalje ne vjerujem da ti koristiš platnene pelene.


Također.  :Grin:

----------


## josie

ojte vrit  :Grin:

----------


## hildegard

josie koristi platnene  :shock:  :shock:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> josie koristi platnene  :shock:  :shock:


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## anjica

> hildegard prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> josie koristi platnene  :shock:  :shock:


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## coccinella

> josie koristi platnene  :shock:  :shock:


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

Vidiš da ti nitko ne vjeruje, Đouzi.   :Grin:

----------


## shogi

> josie koristi platnene  :shock:  :shock:


 :Laughing:  
ma koristi, koristi...Jakov ju tjera...njemu su to najdraže igračke  :Heart:

----------


## Zorana

Pa ne znam koje pelene imas za usporedbu. Ja doma imam  popolini, nesto Kushies itd. Muttaqin baby pelene uglavnom ostavljam za izlaske van jer mi onda Jasenina guza nije tako ogromna. Npr. navuci hlace na dijete od skoro dvije godine koje je u Kushies peleni mi je prakticki nemoguca misija.

----------


## ivanaos

hvala zorana, puno si mi pomogla!

----------


## josie

> hvala zorana, puno si mi pomogla!


za razliku od ovih babaroga gore  :Razz:

----------


## cekana

Pusa Lukasu...kako je već veliki   :Kiss:  

Moj ti je savjet da ne kupuješ Berryja -ja ću ti dati svoje dvije da se izguštaš   :Razz:

----------


## ivanaos

cekana, pa vrijeme je da ga već vidiš!

----------


## Olivija

Gabu BP također prekrasno stoji i jako sam zadovoljna nebačenim novcem  8) ... Ja sam jedino u čudu što L pelenu već kopčam na predzadnje drukere :shock: a među sitnijima smo u generaciji. Je'l moguće da moj Šekularac ima baš tako jake nožice?

----------


## ivanaos

evo imam jednu fitte i jednu aio Muttaquin i moj komentar je da su ispunile sva moja očekivanja i više! :D

----------


## kailash

> evo imam jednu fitte i jednu aio Muttaquin i moj komentar je da su ispunile sva moja očekivanja i više! :D


odlična vijest :D

----------


## TeddyBearz

> evo imam jednu fitte i jednu aio Muttaquin i moj komentar je da su ispunile sva moja očekivanja i više! :D


Suuuuupeeeeeeer! :D  :D  :D

----------


## nelitza77

:Sad:  ja skruzeno molim da kad mi vec nece prodati pelenicu, da me bar onda PP gurui prosvijetle gdje se do vraga uopce te Muttaquin pelenice mogu kupiti! nema ih na ebayu, nema neki izbor printova na tih par siteova koji ih drze...pa gdje da ih trazim????

----------


## ivanaos

imaš na diaperco stranici svakakvih i fitted i aio

----------


## coccinella

Predbilježi se za newsletter na Muttaqin stranici jer te onda obavještavaju kada će imati novih pelena i kojih. Moraš biti online jer ti doslovno nestaju pred očima.   :Grin:

----------


## enela

> Predbilježi se za newsletter na Muttaqin stranici jer te onda obavještavaju kada će imati novih pelena i kojih. Moraš biti online jer ti doslovno nestaju pred očima.


Ma da, samo sad imaju samo news grupu (ak sam dobro skužila) a za to moraš poštu otvarati u outlooku

----------


## vimmerby

> imaš na diaperco stranici svakakvih i fitted i aio


nažalost, nema više...

a i čini mi se da nešto rijetko obnavljaju zalihe..., ne samo na diaperco

----------


## vimmerby

i vama nekaj šteka forum?!

htjedoh reći da nažalost nema više baš svakakvih koliko ih je bilo donedavno

(ali još se nađe!)

uh...

----------


## Dolisa

I ja sam bas sinoc gledala na diaperco i razocarala se...je li moguce da nigdje nema lijepih printova?

----------


## kailash

> Predbilježi se za newsletter na Muttaqin stranici jer te onda obavještavaju kada će imati novih pelena i kojih. Moraš biti online jer ti doslovno nestaju pred očima.


doslovce nestaju...to mi se više puta s njima dogodilo

al bogami sam jednom ulovila čak dvije  :Grin:

----------


## vimmerby

> coccinella prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Predbilježi se za newsletter na Muttaqin stranici jer te onda obavještavaju kada će imati novih pelena i kojih. Moraš biti online jer ti doslovno nestaju pred očima.  
> 
> 
> doslovce nestaju...to mi se više puta s njima dogodilo
> 
> al bogami sam jednom ulovila čak dvije


a najbolja fora mi je, da kad Michelle pošalje mail s obaviješću o stockingu onda napiše i kad je to po našem vremenu

uglavnom u 3 ujutro!   :Grin:

----------


## coccinella

Da, sad vam je svima jasno da samo Teddy može biti online u to vrijeme.   :Grin:  
I kailash prije nego što je rodila.

----------


## Dolisa

Ok, koja Michelle, tj. s koje stranice? U ocajnoj sam zelji za lijepim Muttom i hocu na listu za newsletter! (citaj:poludjela ovisnica)   :Grin:

----------


## kailash

Michelle koja radi Muttaqin pelene.

www.muttaqinbaby.com  :Smile:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Da, sad vam je svima jasno da samo Teddy može biti online u to vrijeme.   
> I kailash prije nego što je rodila.


 :shock: Kako je meni ovo promaklo?! :shock:  :Laughing:  

Dakle, ni Teddy ne može u to vrijeme bitio online  :Razz: , jer ujutro radi, tako da i ja propuštam stockinge.  :Rolling Eyes:  

Ali jučer ja skroz slučajno  :Laughing:  nabasala na site i gle čuda, bilo je gore par pelenica i taaaaaako...  :Aparatic:   :Laughing:

----------


## coccinella

> bilo je gore par pelenica i taaaaaako...


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Olivija

Ajme Teddy   :Laughing:

----------


## vimmerby

a ne vjerujem!   :Laughing:

----------


## TeddyBearz

A znate vi kako se meni kolekcija smanjila rasprodajom? :/ Pa treba se to sad nadoknaditi, ne?  :Aparatic:   :Laughing:

----------


## Dolisa

Odoh plakat.

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Odoh plakat.


Pa ima ih još par, čemu plač?  :Smile:

----------


## Dolisa

Mi smo teska kategorija, to nam je malo

----------


## TeddyBearz

Većih nije ni bilo, samo M.  :Smile:

----------


## mamabanana

*teddyb* kaj si sam _nabasala_? pa kak ti to uspije? ja svako malo visim na toj stranici i nikad nista   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> *teddyb* kaj si sam _nabasala_? pa kak ti to uspije? ja svako malo visim na toj stranici i nikad nista


Stvarno sam slučajno naišla, uopće nisam mislila da ima nešto, jer nije ništa najavila. Možda zato što ih je bilo skroz malo. :?

----------


## enela

Znači, bilo ih je malo? A ja mislila da su mi sve L razgrabili pred nosom  :Laughing:

----------


## TeddyBearz

L nije bilo nijedne. :/

----------


## mara

Ja upravo kupila zadnju   :Grin:

----------


## TeddyBearz

Sea life ili smeđu velurnu?  :Grin:

----------


## mamabanana

*mara* meni ispred nosa   :Klap:

----------


## vimmerby

cure, navalite na Muttaqin fittedice 3SR OS dok još ima!
Michelle napunila dućkas!   :Smile:

----------


## TeddyBearz

Stockani su Muttevi, 3SR (one-size)!   :Bouncing:  Bilo ih je 19, sad ih ima još 8! (A ja nisam kupila nijedan! :shock:  :Laughing: )

----------


## TeddyBearz

:Laughing:  U isto vrijeme...  :Laughing:

----------


## TeddyBearz

Inače su printevi bili većinom curičasti, dečkasti printevi su odmah planuli.

----------


## vimmerby

> U isto vrijeme...


  :Smile:  

vidi se tko su "dežurne vikend zapisničarke"   :Laughing:  

joj, meni su sve tak slatke, čak i neke curičaste bi mu bez kompleksa nafrljila, ali jučer sam, s velikim uzdahom, kupila zadnju fittedicu do daljnjega...

----------


## TeddyBearz

Ne mogu vjerovati da si odoljela Muttevima!  :Grin:

----------


## vimmerby

:Yes:  

aha, vidiš koji sam ja karakter! 

i kad sam pisala obavijest da cure navale bilo ih je još 9!

nestaju doslovno pred očima!  baš ih je fora pratiti...

----------


## Dolisa

Ja sam danas slucajno nabasala na Mutt stranicu i vidjela obavijest o stocking-u i stalno sam virkala...malo sam kasno dosla, ali mi se cini da nije bilo AIO pelena ili :/ ?

----------


## TeddyBearz

> nestaju doslovno pred očima!  baš ih je fora pratiti...


O da, to ja često radim!  :Grin:  

Dolisa, nije bilo AIO, samo 3SR fitted.

----------


## Dolisa

Ajde, kao lakse mi je kad to znam...iako sam stvarno   :Mad:   sto ih nikad nemaju...a ja ne zelim jednobojnu.   :Grin:

----------


## vimmerby

vuuuš, ostade ih još 5! 

no, Teddy, a kak si ti ovaj put odoljela? kad veliš da nijednu nisi kupila. a možda se kaj i promijenilo od tog posta   :Grin:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> vuuuš, ostade ih još 5! 
> 
> no, Teddy, a kak si ti ovaj put odoljela? kad veliš da nijednu nisi kupila. a možda se kaj i promijenilo od tog posta


Nije se ništa promijenilo.  :Grin:  Imam jednog asa u rukavu što se tiče Mutteva, pa mi nije bilo teško odoljeti.  :Grin:

----------


## enela

Čekam AIO. Slatkica je postala vrtirepka pri prematanju.

----------


## Becky

Jel ih ima još?

----------


## Becky

Ah koja tuka, tek sam sad skužila tko je Michelle...   :Embarassed:

----------


## enela

Ajde, pohvalite se ko je kaj zgrabil  :D

----------


## enela

Upravo imate 3SR i L fitted. Grabite, jer stvarno ima krasnih.

----------


## mara

hapila zadnje dvije

----------


## enela

> hapila zadnje dvije


Koje? Ja uzela onu s cvjetovima maslačka.

----------


## mamabanana

cure, stigle muttaqin AIOs, pun ih je ducan jer ih nije najavljivala  :Smile: 
pa navalite...

----------


## anki

> cure, stigle muttaqin AIOs, pun ih je ducan jer ih nije najavljivala 
> pa navalite...


dajte mi linka... dok sve nije rasprodano   :Sad:

----------


## TeddyBearz

http://www.muttaqinbaby.com/catalog/...=index&cPath=2

Ima ih još hrpa.  :Smile:

----------


## anki

:Kiss:

----------


## nikolicc

ako netko bude naručivao, jel može i meni jednu šarenu OS, plaćam odmah( sve su prekokrasne)
PLIIIIZ....  :Cekam:

----------


## kailash

neki dan upecah jednu 3SR a sad i AIO  :Sing:

----------


## Pups

I ja, i ja! Koliko im treba da stignu?

----------


## enela

> I ja, i ja! Koliko im treba da stignu?


Kako kad. Danas mi je stigla naručena 30.06. Znači, desetak dana. Vidjet ćemo koliko će trebati za preostale dvije.

----------


## Pups

Super, hvala. 
Taman možda nekako kad budem u rodilištu...

----------


## kailash

> I ja, i ja! Koliko im treba da stignu?


meni poslana ta 3SR 2.7. a jučer je već stigla!  :D  zajedno s BBB maramom poslanom 3.5. :shock:

----------


## Olivija

Ja još   :Cekam:   s muttevim dok ne saznamo je'l trebam roze ili plave...

----------


## Mama Medo

cure, koliki vam bude s(kršitelj koda)ing za 1 pelenu?

----------


## Pups

> cure, koliki vam bude s(kršitelj koda)ing za 1 pelenu?


Za dvije 9 USD.

----------


## kailash

> Ja još    s muttevim dok ne saznamo je'l trebam roze ili plave...


pa barem Mutteva ima neutralnih zelenih narančastih tirkiznih...  :Wink:

----------


## kailash

> cure, koliki vam bude s(kršitelj koda)ing za 1 pelenu?


7.5$ jedna Mutt.

----------


## Mama Medo

Thanks, cure! 
 :Kiss:

----------


## TeddyBearz

Nooooovi Muttevi na siteu! :D

----------


## nikolicc

> Nooooovi Muttevi na siteu! :D


ajme, koje su to mrak pelenice  :Mljac:   da je jednostavno šteta da ih prekriju coveri

----------


## TeddyBearz

Stvarno ih ima gomila, trenutno 35! :shock:

----------


## enela

Joj, prekrasni su! Opet ima prekrasnih prugastih!
Mantra: "ne smijem kupiti, ne smijem, ne smijem..."   :Grin:

----------


## TeddyBearz

Ja sam jednog prugastog već ubacila u košaru  :Embarassed: , ali sam se ipak uspjela suzdržati na kraju.  :Laughing:

----------


## Dolisa

Podizem topic s ovom informacijom:

I wanted to let everyone know that I plan to stock the store a little 
differently today than I normally do. I will be filling all the 
categories at once and they will become available at the same time. I 
hope to have everything ready and available by early this evening.  
This is going to be a very large stocking with over 300 items including

diapers, wipes, aio's and wool covers. There will also be a seconds 
category for some diapers with some flaws that will be noted. I will 
combine s(kršitelj koda)ing on all orders, please pay as you go... it makes it 
easier on me  :Wink:  Thanks so much for looking and supporting a WAHM!
Michelle


Daklem, u toku noci ce na Muttaqin stranici osvanuti preko 300 komada fitted i AIO pelena, vunenih covera i krpica za pranje+ seconds pelena.

Pa tko moze ostati budan i vrebati...
Ja idem leci jer mi je racun opustosen do porodiljnog, a i umorna sam i nema sanse da bi mogla izdrzati jos 5 min vise. 
Cure, javite ako ste sta upecale  :Kiss:

----------


## TeddyBearz

O, ja vrebam i to i još štošta.  :Grin:

----------


## vimmerby

baš sam išla pogledati dal je već stavila kaj na raspolaganje

i dočeka me "There currently are 25 guests and 
39 members online"!

prava sačekuša!   :Smile:

----------


## TeddyBearz

Ima nas, ima...  :Grin:  Imam i forumsku konkurenciju.  :Grin:

----------


## vimmerby

> Imam i forumsku konkurenciju.


uopće ne sumnjam!   :Smile:  
baš se veselim sutra pogledati čega je sve bilo u mutt izlogu! 

ja sam zadnji put uzela jednog AIO patuljka i sva sreća da sam u minusu pa više ništ ne kupujem, jer bi si valjda nokte izgrizla!   :Embarassed: 

dobar ulov želim!

----------


## TeddyBearz

Preko 100 ljudi online i svi  :Cekam:

----------


## nikolicc

i jeste šta upecale

----------


## TeddyBearz

:Rolling Eyes:  Počelo je tek u pol 5 ujutro (toliko o ranoj večeri - to je kod njih već kasna večer), jedno vrijeme je online bilo *više od 330 ljudi*! :shock:

----------


## Tiwi

> Počelo je tek u pol 5 ujutro (toliko o ranoj večeri - to je kod njih već kasna večer), jedno vrijeme je online bilo *više od 330 ljudi*! :shock:


To nije odgovor na pitanje   :Razz:  

(ja sam tak tužno gledala onu crvenkapicu....  :Sad:   )


B*mti kaj su skupe  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## TeddyBearz

A Crvenkapica je još tamo, ja je isto mjerkam od noćas.  :Laughing:  

Ja upecala jednu OS fitted i AIO. I to je to.  :Grin:

----------


## TeddyBearz

E da, skupe su zbog veza na guzi.  :Smile:

----------


## TeddyBearz

Tiwi, riješila sam te muka.  :Embarassed:  


 :Laughing:

----------


## Tiwi

> Tiwi, riješila sam te muka.


 :shock: 

Ma zapravo  :D 

Jel da će ti brzo dosaditi   :Grin:  

btw: danas prolazim popodne tvojim kvartom pa jel da stanem po "one" dvije?

----------


## ninaXY

I ja se pridružujem Mutt-fanovima. Iznenadilo me je koliko je toga još jutros ostalo (MM je predviđao da ako 100 ljudi kupi svako po 3 pelene, neće ostati ništa   :Rolling Eyes:  ), pa tako tri pelenice stižu i nama  :D

----------


## mina30

Ok, moze info? Lijepe su i sarene. Imaju li te pelenice neke posebne kvalitete ili carobne moci kad je takva navala za njih?
Usput sta je SR?

----------


## TeddyBearz

3SR = 3-step-rise, to je one-size pelena, možeš je podesiti na 3 veličine.

----------


## Elinor

> cure, navalite na Muttaqin fittedice 3SR OS dok još ima!
> Michelle napunila dućkas!


A gdje je taj dućkas?  :Grin:  (totalno sam neupućena)

----------


## vimmerby

> vimmerby prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> cure, navalite na Muttaqin fittedice 3SR OS dok još ima!
> Michelle napunila dućkas!  
> 
> 
> A gdje je taj dućkas?  (totalno sam neupućena)


evo ga
i čak još ima krasnih dobrota u njemu!   :Wink:

----------


## Elinor

Da li ste imale kakvih problema sa carinom/špedicijom kod kupnje pelena? Vidim da će se sad krajem kolovoza ponovo puniti dućkas pa bih htjela uhvatiti koju divotu; molim savjet kako da me ne "oderu".

----------


## TeddyBearz

Za carinu nažalost nema pravila. :/ Jedino što možeš napraviti je da ne naručuješ velike pakete, tako imaš veće šanse da ti ne naplate, iako ni to nije nikakva garancija. :/

----------


## Elinor

Noćas sam obavila impulzivnu kupnju! Naručila sam 2 komada muttaqin pelena veličine medium, a nisam ni preračunala veličine. Bila je žurba, bojala sam se da mi ih netko ne otme pred nosom.  :Grin:  Zna li netko od koliko kg ide medium?

----------


## nikolicc

> Noćas sam obavila impulzivnu kupnju! Naručila sam 2 komada muttaqin pelena veličine medium, a nisam ni preračunala veličine. Bila je žurba, bojala sam se da mi ih netko ne otme pred nosom.  Zna li netko od koliko kg ide medium?


mislim da do nekih 9,5 kg
Teddy zna bolje

uglavnom, nama su nedavno stigle aio M vel i kočamo na predzadnje drukere, a Greta još nema ni 8 kg
izgleda da ćemo ih brzo prerasti i staviti na burzu  :Sad:  

ali su prekokrasne, tako su majušne  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## nikolicc

> Elinor prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Noćas sam obavila impulzivnu kupnju! Naručila sam 2 komada muttaqin pelena veličine medium, a nisam ni preračunala veličine. Bila je žurba, bojala sam se da mi ih netko ne otme pred nosom.  Zna li netko od koliko kg ide medium?
> 
> 
> mislim da do nekih 9,5 kg
> Teddy zna bolje
> 
> ...


gle budale, ni nečitam kak spada, pitala si OD koliko kg
 :Embarassed:

----------


## Elinor

> gle budale, ni nečitam kak spada, pitala si OD koliko kg


Nema veze, nisam znala ni DO koliko, tnx!  :Kiss:

----------


## ivana b

Cure, kakve su Muttaquin AIO i coveri? Jesu pouzdani?

joj rastapam se na one vezove..

----------


## Elinor

*ivana b* ja tek čekam svoja prva dva komada!  :Zaljubljen:  
Cure, koliko dugo se obično čeka da poštar pozvoni?

----------


## vimmerby

> Cure, koliko dugo se obično čeka da poštar pozvoni?


meni Mutt stigao za tjedan dana   :Wink:

----------


## kailash

> Cure, kakve su Muttaquin AIO i coveri? Jesu pouzdani?
> 
> joj rastapam se na one vezove..


Mi imamo jednu AIO ali ne ovu s vezovima, ali isti je princip. Meni je super, nepropusni vanjski sloj iznutra s flisom a uložak se prikopča drukerima, obložen je velurom. super brzo se osuši  :Smile:

----------


## ivana b

I ja pucam na AIO jer bi mi bilo žao sakrivati te divne pelenice nekim zaštitnim gaćama   :Smile:  ..jer kako vidim u ponudi su uglavnom lijepe pelene ali im zaš.gać. i nisu baš neke..

----------


## Elinor

> meni Mutt stigao za tjedan dana


 :D Jedva čekam!

----------


## nikolicc

> vimmerby prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> meni Mutt stigao za tjedan dana  
> 
> 
>  :D Jedva čekam!


meni za mjeec dana :/

----------


## ninaXY

a jel' već stigao nekome tko je naručio 14-og? Ja im se nekako nadam sutra   :Grin:

----------


## Elinor

Stigle Muttaquinke danas, donio poštar na vrata, bez carine! :D 
Naručila sam ih 19.08, putovale 9 dana. Prekrasne su, hoću jooooooooš!!!   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ninaXY

I meni su danas stigli   :Zaljubljen: 
I, Michele je napisala manju vrijednost paketa, i napisala samo svoje ime na omotu. Naravno, nisu carinjeni  :D

----------


## TeddyBearz

Meni stigla jedna, dvije su vjerojatno zapele zna se gdje.  :Rolling Eyes:   :Mad:

----------


## ninaXY

Teddy, koliko ispadne s(kršitelj koda)ing za jednu pelenu?

----------


## TeddyBearz

Mislim da je $7.50.

----------


## Elinor

> I meni su danas stigli  
> I, Michele je napisala manju vrijednost paketa, i napisala samo svoje ime na omotu. Naravno, nisu carinjeni  :D


Tako i meni! Michele   :Heart:

----------


## Dia

Next stocking will be on the evening of Aug. 30th

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Next stocking will be on the evening of Aug. 30th


Znači opet 4-5 ujutro po našem vremenu.  :Nope:

----------


## Dia

pa tu se mi budimo zadnje vrijeme   :Laughing:  
mogu vam dezurati   :Grin:

----------


## TeddyBearz

Imala sam pravo, jedan Mutt se vraća natrag  :Nope: , jedan je još "missing in action".  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Tiwi

> Meni stigla jedna, dvije su vjerojatno zapele zna se gdje.


A joooj   :Sad:  

A koja ti je došla   :Grin:

----------


## TeddyBearz

Došla mi je tirkizna OS fitted, jedna AIO se vraća, za drugu nemam pojma gdje je. :/

----------


## mimoza

Trebamo pomoć.Može li mi netko objasnit kako se muttquin kopča???????
Onako,step by step.  :Embarassed:  Ima previše drukera i nikako to nemrem skontat.a ni slikice ne bi bile na odmet  :Embarassed:

----------


## vimmerby

> Trebamo pomoć.Može li mi netko objasnit kako se muttquin kopča???????
> Onako,step by step.  Ima previše drukera i nikako to nemrem skontat.a ni slikice ne bi bile na odmet


ajde vidi dal ti ovo  pomaže
(klikni na Details iznad slika)   :Smile:

----------


## mimoza

Malo smo se pomučili ali skužili smo.Hvala  :Kiss:

----------


## Tiwi

> Došla mi je tirkizna OS fitted, jedna AIO se vraća, za drugu nemam pojma gdje je. :/


Pojeo vuk crvenkapicu   :Laughing:  

Joooj soriiii...   :Kiss:   morala sam. 

Zamisli, meni neki dan stigao otvoreni paket (onak samo u ćošku) i oštećena pelena.  :shock:  probali su je poštari izvuć s nečim, nije uspjelo i naravno podrapali.. Da popi... š.

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Zamisli, meni neki dan stigao otvoreni paket (onak samo u ćošku) i oštećena pelena.  :shock:  probali su je poštari izvuć s nečim, nije uspjelo i naravno podrapali.. Da popi... š.


 :shock: Jako je oštećena? :shock:

----------


## anki

pa kaj oni smiju tak otvarati pakete kak hoće:shock: 
ne bi trebali zvati primatelja, pa pred njim otvarati? i ko odgovara za eventualne štete?

----------


## Dolisa

A meni izgleda da oni smiju ama bas sve sto im padne na pamet, jer im zakon nije regulirao odredjena pravila...  :Mad:  

Meni je na svakom paketicu obavezno pisalo da je oslobodjen carine...e sad, da li to znaci da ga nisu otvarali, nego su isli prema vrijednosti na deklaraciji...ja nekako cisto sumnjam u to :/

----------


## Elinor

Zar je moguće da u 7h nema više nijedne pelene?  :shock:   :Crying or Very sad: 
Jel stigao tko naručiti?

----------


## vimmerby

apsolutno je moguće!   :Smile:  
ali sad sam evo baš pogledala, pa ima još pelenica i to jako slatkih!

----------


## coccinella

> A meni izgleda da oni smiju ama bas sve sto im padne na pamet, jer im zakon nije regulirao odredjena pravila...  
> 
> Meni je na svakom paketicu obavezno pisalo da je oslobodjen carine...e sad, da li to znaci da ga nisu otvarali, nego su isli prema vrijednosti na deklaraciji...ja nekako cisto sumnjam u to :/


Pa vidi se da je paket  otvaran ako je zalijepljen onom njihovom prozirnom širokom trakom.
Meni još niti jedan paket nije stigao neotvaran.  :/ 

Ajmo, cure, i ja  :Cekam:  prijavak je li itko išta upecao kod Mutt-a.   :Grin:

----------


## Olivija

Ima još svega nešto malo, ali ja odustala od tog sporta: ima samo jedna za dječake, a onda mi je to sve skupa preskupo...

----------


## anki

zaspala sam u 2, a u 5 više ničeg nije bilo  :shock: 

ja imam u košarici onog jednog sa snjegovićima, ali se još premišljam   :Grin:

----------


## lucylu

ja uspjela uhvatiti dvije  :D 

nemogu vjerovati kojom brzinom su nestale  :shock:  doslovno speed of sound ali mi je bas zao radi covera, tak su super i cak sam bila spremna uzeti dva komada, ali to je ipak nemoguce

----------


## anki

kad je počelo?oko 4? 

koje si ugrabila?  :Grin:

----------


## vimmerby

> zaspala sam u 2, a u 5 više ničeg nije bilo  :shock: 
> 
> ja imam u košarici onog jednog sa snjegovićima, ali se još premišljam


uzmi, uzmi, ta je baš slatka!   :Smile:

----------


## lucylu

uspjela sam ugrabiti os Baby Lulu Roses i Dream Bikes, bas su mi prikladne za jednu malu pisulju   :Wink:  

a snjegovici su mi super   :Smile:   samo sto su vise za decke

----------


## ivana b

Ja se digla u 3.30, oko 4 postavljena aukcija a u 4.20 bilo prodano 95% stvari   :Smile:  
Nisam ništa uzela jer nije bilo onih sa vezovima na guzi..
Inače, šteta šta od svake vrste imaju samo po 1-2 komada

----------


## ivana b

Eh samo jedno pitanjce..s(kršitelj koda)ing za 1 pelenu je oko 7,5$..a koliki je za 2 i 3 pelene?

----------


## Elinor

> apsolutno je moguće!   
> ali sad sam evo baš pogledala, pa ima još pelenica i to jako slatkih!


Kad sam ja gledala, nije bilo niti jedne AIO OS ili M, nijednog covera, nijedne obične M :? (kak se zovu te obične, koje nisu nepropusne? Još sam početnica...  :Grin:  ) A prošli stocking je bio čini mi se 14. ili 15.08. a ja sam ih naručila čak 19.! Ovo noćas je zbilja nestalo WARP brzinom. Ali šta ti je 90 pelena na hormonima nafilane babinjače i postbabinjače cijelog svijeta!

----------


## Elinor

> Eh samo jedno pitanjce..s(kršitelj koda)ing za 1 pelenu je oko 7,5$..a koliki je za 2 i 3 pelene?


Ja platila 8 za dvije.

----------


## vimmerby

> (kak se zovu te obične, koje nisu nepropusne? Još sam početnica...  )


fitted draga! bez brige, brzo buš naučila   :Grin:  
(mislim, to ja kao veeeliki stručnjak, znam, ne   :Rolling Eyes:  )




> A prošli stocking je bio čini mi se 14. ili 15.08. a ja sam ih naručila čak 19.!


da, ali prošli put je u promet stavila 300 pelena!   :Wink:

----------


## Tiwi

> Tiwi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Zamisli, meni neki dan stigao otvoreni paket (onak samo u ćošku) i oštećena pelena.  :shock:  probali su je poštari izvuć s nečim, nije uspjelo i naravno podrapali.. Da popi... š.
> 
> 
>  :shock: Jako je oštećena? :shock:


Rupa veličine pol cm   :Rolling Eyes:  
Zakrpala mama.

----------


## anki

meni se čini da ima puno više "prikladnih" za curke.

ja sam vrebala sove, prošli put je bilo nekih zlatnih i retro sova, te su mi bile genijalne, ali ovaj put štanga, tak da nisam baš jako očajna kaj sam prespala   :Grin:

----------


## Elinor

> fitted draga! bez brige, brzo buš naučila   (mislim, to ja kao veeeliki stručnjak, znam, ne   )


TNX!  :Kiss:  



> da, ali prošli put je u promet stavila 300 pelena!


300?  :shock:
Pa kaj su tete šivalice ovaj put štrajkale? Je niš, morat ću dežurat ak hoću doći do covera.   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## lucylu

> ivana b prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Eh samo jedno pitanjce..s(kršitelj koda)ing za 1 pelenu je oko 7,5$..a koliki je za 2 i 3 pelene?
> 
> 
> Ja platila 8 za dvije.


maku im njihovu, meni naplatili 9 $ za dvije, sto za svaki dan ide 1 $ +, bezobrazluk   :Mad:

----------


## lucylu

> Pa kaj su tete šivalice ovaj put štrajkale? Je niš, morat ću dežurat ak hoću doći do covera.


takoder   :Grin:  

organizirat cemo cjelonocno dezuranje za sljedeci put   :Wink:

----------


## TeddyBearz

Wow, jedno vrijeme je bilo preko 350 ljudi na siteu :shock:, par puta se site srušio.  :Laughing:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> da, ali prošli put je u promet stavila 300 pelena!  
> 
> 
> 300?  :shock:
> Pa kaj su tete šivalice ovaj put štrajkale? Je niš, morat ću dežurat ak hoću doći do covera.


Pa ovaj put ih je bilo oko 200.

----------


## anki

možda sad ja uletavam s glupim pitanjem, ali zakaj se ne mogu naručiti pelene? npr. meni sesviđa ta i ta, platiš i oni ti ju pošalju  :?

----------


## Elinor

> Wow, jedno vrijeme je bilo preko 350 ljudi na siteu :shock:, par puta se site srušio.


Ko da se dijeli zlato!   :Laughing:  
A da sastavimo plan dežurstva?   :Grin:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> možda sad ja uletavam s glupim pitanjem, ali zakaj se ne mogu naručiti pelene? npr. meni sesviđa ta i ta, platiš i oni ti ju pošalju  :?


Ne kužim pitanje. :?   :Grin:

----------


## anki

pa recimo da sad ja napišem  emajl gđici M. i velim:

ja zaspala, pa nisam stigla niš ugrabiti; evo ja bi naručilla taj i taj print u toj i toj varijanti;  i onda ona to sašije i pošalje  bez da ja ponovo mjesečarim  :Grin:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> pa recimo da sad ja napišem  emajl gđici M. i velim:
> 
> ja zaspala, pa nisam stigla niš ugrabiti; evo ja bi naručilla taj i taj print u toj i toj varijanti;  i onda ona to sašije i pošalje  bez da ja ponovo mjesečarim


A ne znam, probaj.  :Grin:

----------


## enela

> Ajmo, cure, i ja  prijavak je li itko išta upecao kod Mutt-a.


Tolko sam frustrirana da uopće neću komentirati   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Tolko sam frustrirana da uopće neću komentirati


Pa što je bilo?  :Sad:

----------


## enela

> enela prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Tolko sam frustrirana da uopće neću komentirati  
> 
> 
> Pa što je bilo?


Pa htjela AIO, a nisam ni jednu uspjela uloviti   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## anki

pa kolko ih je, bilo bi pravo čudo da si se dočepala jedne; obzirom na 300 gramzivica on line   :Grin:

----------


## TeddyBearz

Da, nije bilo baš puno AIO, samo 17. :/ Ja sam za par njih razmišljala bi-ne bi, ali na kraju nisam.

----------


## anki

:Laughing:   a čuj nju; "za par njih"

----------


## TeddyBearz

:Embarassed:  Skromna po prirodi.  :Laughing:  

Ali ne, mislila sam "neku od njih par", ne sve.  :Grin:

----------


## enela

> Da, nije bilo baš puno AIO, samo 17. :/ Ja sam za par njih razmišljala bi-ne bi, ali na kraju nisam.


Pa kaj nisi uzela i par njih meni prodala   :Smile:  

Pa da te prijavim teti carinici kak preprodaješ gaće krpene :Laughing:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> TeddyBearz prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Da, nije bilo baš puno AIO, samo 17. :/ Ja sam za par njih razmišljala bi-ne bi, ali na kraju nisam.
> 
> 
> Pa kaj nisi uzela i par njih meni prodala   
> 
> Pa da te prijavim teti carinici kak preprodaješ gaće krpene


  :Laughing:  Ne bih, hvala! Još da mi opale carinu na njih.  :Grin:

----------


## enela

> enela prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  TeddyBearz prvotno napisa
> ...


Idući put se dogovorimo: dežuraš i narudžbu ti šalju na moju adresu.  8)

----------


## TeddyBearz

Eh, ovo je bio zadnji put do daljnjega da mogu tako kasno dežurati...  :Sad:

----------


## ninaXY

Mene samo zanima kako bi J.P. reagirala da joj pošalješ dokaz da je pelene platila TeddyBearz. Mislim da bi se i ti odmah našla na crnoj listi   :Laughing:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Mene samo zanima kako bi J.P. reagirala da joj pošalješ dokaz da je pelene platila TeddyBearz. Mislim da bi se i ti odmah našla na crnoj listi


  :Grin:  O da!  :Grin:

----------


## enela

> ninaXY prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Mene samo zanima kako bi J.P. reagirala da joj pošalješ dokaz da je pelene platila TeddyBearz. Mislim da bi se i ti odmah našla na crnoj listi  
> 
> 
>   O da!


  :Sad:

----------


## mamabanana

ajde da cujemo tko je zgrabio jednu od T&T muttova na zadnjem stockingu? teddy?  :Grin:   meni su te   :Mljac:  

inace, moram reci da se muttevi stvarno potvrdjuju kao vrhunska pelena. na onom finom ulosku od bambus velura uopce ne ostaju mrlje od kakice (ostale, ruku na srce, ucestalo trebaju pomoc sunca), a sad sam otkrila da aio mogu koristiti kao cover: 1.put s oriđiđi uloskom, poslije savijem tetru i stavim preko nje aio i tak mogu bar 3x iskoristit istu pelenu. 

jos da dobijem proviziju od michelle...   :Razz:

----------


## kailash

*mamabanana* hvala na ovoj ideji za AIO kao cover  :Love:

----------


## mamabanana

sad smo tak poceli koristiti i LHC aio (da ne reklamiramo samo mutteve  :Wink:  ) pa mi se cini da imamo pelena 'ko blata'. jos cu i pomisliti da nam vise ne treba novih pelenica...


yeah, right   :Laughing:   8)

----------


## TeddyBearz

> ajde da cujemo tko je zgrabio jednu od T&T muttova na zadnjem stockingu? teddy?   meni su te


Nisam ni pokušavala, nema više zezanja kad se radi ujutro.  :Grin:  

Ali imam jednu njihovu T&T još otprije.  :Smile:

----------


## mamabanana

> Ali imam jednu njihovu T&T još otprije.


pa daj slicku, pohvali se!   :Grin:   ja sam uocila samo onu luxe

----------


## TeddyBearz

Gledaš krivi album...  :Grin:  

*Kolekcija*

----------


## kailash

:shock: *teddy* koja kolekcija!  :Naklon:  

gdje da nabavim calicobaby?  :Grin:

----------


## mamabanana

*teddy* ajd priznaj da ti imas neki profi fotic zbog kojeg sve tvoje pelene izgledaju fenomenalno   :Laughing:  
jel primas mozda stalkere za pojedine modele?   :Grin:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> :shock: *teddy* koja kolekcija!  
> 
> gdje da nabavim calicobaby?


http://www.thecalicobaby.com/store/Default.asp

Ali nema ih već mjesecima.  :Sad:  





> *teddy* ajd priznaj da ti imas neki profi fotic zbog kojeg sve tvoje pelene izgledaju fenomenalno   
> jel primas mozda stalkere za pojedine modele?


Nažalost nemam profi fotić, dobro bi mi došao za neke stvari (ne za pelene). A što to pikiraš?  :Grin:  


Inače, album je nepotpun, neke stvari su mi još u fotiću, a hrpa krasota se vraća natrag zbog carine, Luxe, Fussybutt, El Bee, ajme...  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## zmaj

a ono kad bebač dođe...a Teddy ode u BEZPELENAŠTVO........  :Laughing:

----------


## Dolisa

Ne da mi treba smajlic koji slini, nego neki koji vuce jezik po podu dva metra  :Zaljubljen:   :Naklon:  
O zeno, koje lijepe pelene i coveri!

Fussybutt, Luxe....mljac, mljac, MLJAC!

----------


## TeddyBearz

> a ono kad bebač dođe...a Teddy ode u BEZPELENAŠTVO........


Ne znam baš, uz takve pelenice...  :Grin:

----------


## anki

ma bezveze  :/ 

uopće ne kužim kaj će ti 3 LHC zoo-a  :?  pa zasitila buš ih se.

ja mislim da bi ovu M ili L trebala prodati   :Trep trep:  

i one prugaste mutteve isto; nisu ti baš neki   :Grin:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> ma bezveze  :/ 
> 
> uopće ne kužim kaj će ti 3 LHC zoo-a  :?  pa zasitila buš ih se.
> 
> ja mislim da bi ovu M ili L trebala prodati   
> 
> i one prugaste mutteve isto; nisu ti baš neki


Kako da ne!  :Laughing:

----------


## Engls

Gdje kupiti samo uložak (veličine s) za BP u RH?

----------


## kailash

> Gdje kupiti samo uložak (veličine s) za BP u RH?


pa zar nema u babyshopu?

----------


## Engls

Imam cover Berry Plush koji sa unutrašnje strane ima 2 para drukera za pričvrstiti uložak.Takav me uložak zanima.

----------


## kailash

> Imam cover Berry Plush koji sa unutrašnje strane ima 2 para drukera za pričvrstiti uložak.Takav me uložak zanima.


takav sam ja kupila u babyshopu. doduše ja sam kupila BP AIO što se ustvari taj cover+uložak.  e, sad, dal prodaje samo uloške...nemam pojma

----------


## lucylu

> Imam cover Berry Plush koji sa unutrašnje strane ima 2 para drukera za pričvrstiti uložak.Takav me uložak zanima.


engls evo imas ga ovdje
http://www.jamtots.com/BerryPlush-Sn...kers-C400.aspx

vec sam narucivala od njih i nije bilo problema, posiljka uredno stigla kroz nekih desetak dana

----------


## Engls

LL:Hvala,ali ja ne posjedujem kreditnu karticu.Plaćam samo gotovinom...  :Smile:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> LL:Hvala,ali ja ne posjedujem kreditnu karticu.Plaćam samo gotovinom...


Da ne ostaje trag...  :Grin:   :Laughing:

----------


## Olivija

> Engls prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> LL:Hvala,ali ja ne posjedujem kreditnu karticu.Plaćam samo gotovinom... 
> 
> 
> Da ne ostaje trag...


  :Laughing:  
A ono se konci za nama već vuku, koliko smo pelena uvezle...   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Engls

:Yes:

----------


## Elinor

Da se vratim na zvijezdu iz naslova! Pošto još nemamo dovoljno platnenih, morali smo staviti Mutt za noć! Preko sam namontirala jednu tetru i ME zaštitne, i kombinacija izdržala! Siroti Mutt je ujutro primio neviđenu količinu kakice ali ništa nije procurilo! Sad sam happy jer pelene nisu samo lijepe, već i izdržljive! :D  :Zaljubljen:   8)

----------


## znatizeljna

Kad sam objasnila mužu kakva je sačekuša savki put za Mutteve predložio mi je da koknemo Mišel i prodajemo pelene po užasno visokom cijenama...
Mislim... :/

----------


## anki

ja sam opet popušila   :Evil or Very Mad:  

podržavam prijedlog tvoga muža. vidi se da ima poslovnog duha  8)

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Kad sam objasnila mužu kakva je sačekuša savki put za Mutteve predložio mi je da koknemo Mišel i prodajemo pelene po užasno visokom cijenama...
> Mislim... :/


  :Laughing:

----------


## znatizeljna

> ja sam opet popušila   
> 
> podržavam prijedlog tvoga muža. vidi se da ima poslovnog duha  8)


ma taj bi pošto-poto prodao moje pelene. Misli da bi se obogatili, a nije baš ni u zabludi....

----------


## ninaXY

> Kad sam objasnila mužu kakva je sačekuša savki put za Mutteve predložio mi je da koknemo Mišel i prodajemo pelene po užasno visokom cijenama...
> Mislim... :/


Mislim da vam prijedlog i nije nešto, bez Michelle ne bi ni bilo tih prelijepih pelenica   :Grin:  

Samo bi ju trebalo nekako "potaknuti" da ih počne malo više proizvoditi   :Wink:

----------


## znatizeljna

> znatizeljna prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Kad sam objasnila mužu kakva je sačekuša savki put za Mutteve predložio mi je da koknemo Mišel i prodajemo pelene po užasno visokom cijenama...
> Mislim... :/
> 
> 
> Mislim da vam prijedlog i nije nešto, bez Michelle ne bi ni bilo tih prelijepih pelenica   
> 
> Samo bi ju trebalo nekako "potaknuti" da ih počne malo više proizvoditi


Prijedlog je dobar, a ja zaboravila napisati da prodamo NAŠE pelene po visokim cijenama

----------


## ninaXY

> ninaXY prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  znatizeljna prvotno napisa
> ...


ahaaaaa, onda se ne bi jedino vi obogatili   :Grin:

----------


## Elinor

Da vam ispričam što je jedna luda mama puna hormona u stanju sanjati. Bilo je to noć nakon _stockinga_; vozim se ja u nekom turističkom autobusu, kao nekakva "tura po Americi". Jedan od punktova za razgledavanje je, ni manje ni više - Muttaqin House! Upadamo unutra, a ono pelene sve jedna ljepša od druge leže uokolo! Pitamo za prodaju ali nema ništa, sve je rasprodano.  :Mad:   I onda nekako u razgovoru skužim da su žene koje tamo rade naše gore list, Hrvatice koje su davno otišle u Ameriku, pa mi kažu; ti samo reci koje ti se sviđaju a mi ćemo ti poslati!  :Laughing:   How sick is that?!? :shock:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> How sick is that?!? :shock:


  :Laughing:  Totally sick!  :Laughing:

----------


## ninaXY

Elinor, zakon si   :Laughing:

----------


## Ena

Počinjem polako skupljati pelenice za drugu bebu i voljela bih imati koji   primjerak muttaqin fitted pelenice baš zahvaljujući vašim pozitivnim iskustvima s njima.
Deprimirana sam!  :Sad:  
Pa zar se te pelene mogu kupiti samo preko tog sitea koji se ovdje spominje i samo ponekad i to ako imaš sreće zgrabiti  koju!!??

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Pa zar se te pelene mogu kupiti samo preko tog sitea koji se ovdje spominje i samo ponekad i to ako imaš sreće zgrabiti  koju!!??


Aha. :/ (Ali moram priznati da je u tome dio njihove čari.  :Grin: )

A koji put ih ima i tu na burzi.

----------


## Ena

> A koji put ih ima i tu na burzi.


Da, primjetila sam. Planulo u sekundi.  :Smile:

----------


## thalia

offT: Teddy, sad sam ti slinila po kolekciji.... hjoooooj.

onT, ja nikad, nikad, nikad nisam ulovila niti jedan mutt  :Sad:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> offT: Teddy, sad sam ti slinila po kolekciji.... hjoooooj.


 :Kiss: 




> onT, ja nikad, nikad, nikad nisam ulovila niti jedan mutt


Koliko si puta pokušala? Obično se pojave negdje u 4-5 ujutro  :Rolling Eyes: , ali nekad ih još zna biti par sati kasnije.

----------


## thalia

ma dva ili tri... ne mogu dežurat, hvatam svaki trenutak sna uz dijete kojemu je spavanje gubitak vremena :umorni smajlić:

----------


## ninaXY

ja sam ih ulovila jednom oko 11 h ujutro, i to tri dečkasta komada. Ipak nije tako nemoguće.

----------


## thalia

> ja sam ih ulovila jednom oko 11 h ujutro, i to tri dečkasta komada. Ipak nije tako nemoguće.


nina, ne trljaj mi sol   :Crying or Very sad:  

sad se osjećam nesposobno  :Crying or Very sad: 

cure, ak' se tko zasiti kakvog dečkastog AIO ili pocketice,  :Naklon: 

Teddy, i tebe to ide   :Grin:

----------


## ninaXY

sori, Thalia   :Kiss:  
Ali Bella bottoms su ti jako sličan kroj, samo što nemaju odvojeni uložak, malo je drugačije kopčanje i malo su mislim duže gumice. Njih možeš kupiti kad hoćeš, a meni su čak i draže od Muttova, ljepše se namjeste. Samo što nema toliko uzoraka  :/

----------


## Dia

ja sam bila uhvatila jedan mutt na burzi, stvarno je odlican  :D

----------


## Ena

> ja sam bila uhvatila jedan mutt na burzi, stvarno je odlican  :D


sretnice   :Smile:

----------


## Ena

> thalia prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> onT, ja nikad, nikad, nikad nisam ulovila niti jedan mutt 
> 
> 
> Koliko si puta pokušala? Obično se pojave negdje u 4-5 ujutro , ali nekad ih još zna biti par sati kasnije.


Koliko često zna staviti u prodaju? :? 
Kada ste zadnji put dobile obavijest o prodaji?

----------


## anjica

ja nisam vec dugo dobila obavijest o prodaji

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Koliko često zna staviti u prodaju? :? 
> Kada ste zadnji put dobile obavijest o prodaji?


Mislim da je zadnji put bilo 10.11., ali ne na njenom siteu, nego na Hyena cartu, jer se prezadnji put dogodilo da su neke pelene bile "oversold".

----------


## TeddyBearz

http://hyenacart.com/MuttaqinBaby/index.php

 :Bouncing:  Noćas u 2!  :Grin:

----------


## Ena

Hvala Teddy na info.  :Kiss:  
Nema baš puno informacija, a nisam nikada kupovala na toj stranici.
Ne znam je sam li dobro skužila, na aukciju su stavljene 12 pelena u kompletu?

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Ne znam je sam li dobro skužila, na aukciju su stavljene 12 pelena u kompletu?


Ne, ne, po jedna, ono 12/01 je datum (prvi prosinac, tj. danas).

----------


## thalia

> http://hyenacart.com/MuttaqinBaby/index.php
> 
>  Noćas u 2!


čekaaaaaam  :Smile:

----------


## TeddyBearz

Samo da vas upozorim da ćete imati vrlo jaku konkurenciju.  :Grin:  (Ne mislim na sebe, iako ako mi se nešto svidi...  :Laughing: )

----------


## TeddyBearz

A evo i slika! :D

----------


## Pups

Imam pitanje ako netko zna. Imam AIO Muttove komada dva, nijednu fitted, pa me zanima jesu li fitted manje tj. tanje od AIO?

----------


## Ena

Naravno da nisam uspjela.   :Sad:  
Planulo je u sekundi. Nisam mogla vjerovati svojim očima. 
 :shock:

----------


## thalia

> Naravno da nisam uspjela.   
> Planulo je u sekundi. Nisam mogla vjerovati svojim očima. 
>  :shock:



ja odustajem. kupujem samo BP, ionako ih obožavam.

jel prodaje netko BP   :Grin:  ?

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Naravno da nisam uspjela.   
> Planulo je u sekundi. Nisam mogla vjerovati svojim očima. 
>  :shock:


O da, tako to ide na Hyeni.  :Grin:

----------


## thalia

pitanjce o Berry Plush... zašto ih nigdje nema?  :shock: , gdje god pogledam su out of stock   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## meda

> pitanjce o Berry Plush... zašto ih nigdje nema?  :shock: , gdje god pogledam su out of stock


a to su pelene? ja sam mislila da su to zastitne gacice. 

a jesam neuka  :Laughing:

----------


## thalia

> thalia prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> pitanjce o Berry Plush... zašto ih nigdje nema?  :shock: , gdje god pogledam su out of stock  
> 
> 
> a to su pelene? ja sam mislila da su to zastitne gacice. 
> 
> a jesam neuka


je, je, imaš mali komad unutra koji se zakači na one drukere iznutra   :Grin:

----------


## Pups

> pitanjce o Berry Plush... zašto ih nigdje nema?  :shock: , gdje god pogledam su out of stock


ima tu: http://www.middleearthdiaper.com/cat...hp?category=54

----------


## MartyM

Ima u jednom od naših shopova BP covera.

----------


## meda

sad bi i ja jednog berija!

al koju velicinu da uzmem? M ili L? nemam pojma. imamo 10 kg, pelene su nam vecinom M. imate ideju?

p.s. nema sanse da ja njega izmjerim, jedva mu pelenu uspijem stavit  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## meda

ima ih i na www.zannadu.com

----------


## thalia

> sad bi i ja jednog berija!
> 
> al koju velicinu da uzmem? M ili L? nemam pojma. imamo 10 kg, pelene su nam vecinom M. imate ideju?
> 
> p.s. nema sanse da ja njega izmjerim, jedva mu pelenu uspijem stavit


jel krupan? meni je S. sitan i M mu je aman taman, ono k'o po mjeri, tako da možda L?

ja bih zapravo dva soakera i jedan cover, samo da mi pare padnu s neba   :Grin:

----------


## thalia

da pojasnim "sitan" - 80 cm i 9 kg :/

----------


## meda

D je 10 kg i 80 cm i cini mi se dosta sitan.  

koliko je tek onda S. sitan kad ima 9 kg! to je mala pahuljica  :Saint:  

ja planiram kupiti leoparda, to ce mu biti kao poklon za bozic. obozava tigrove, leoparde i slicno, pa ce mu to doci kao neki kostim  :Laughing:

----------


## znatizeljna

*Berry* je najgora pelena koju sam..pokušala koristiti. Procuri dok si rekao keks. Bezveze bačeni novci.

----------


## thalia

> *Berry* je najgora pelena koju sam..pokušala koristiti. Procuri dok si rekao keks. Bezveze bačeni novci.


ja stavim unutra (između soakera) jedan frotirasti i ispod soakera jedan flanelasti HM uložak i drži po 4 sata (to ja testiram). samu nisam probala :/

----------


## Kate76

Berry je jedina pelena od koje se Tara osula. I to ne malo. A imamo dvije, prekrasne. Al ne valjaju.

----------


## Olivija

Nama je do nedavna bila stvarno super, ali sada na nju viče da ga smeta - kao da ga žulja uložak od konoplje. Inače i ja imam 2 uloška/1 cover i baš nam je draga. *Thalia*: je'l ima i drugačijih (originalnih) uložaka? 

Ako vam se sviđa Minkee materijal - ćirnite si na Blueberry uzorke (ima krava, jaguar, dalmatiner...) a i meni premedene točkice...

----------


## ninaXY

Meni je berry plush insert the best of, ali unutar Dry bees ili Bumwear pocketice   :Laughing:  
A Jaguar i leopard čekaju ljeto za pokazivanje, ispod odjeće mi uvijek procure  :Sad:  .

----------


## meda

nama stigla dva berija. preslatki su  :Zaljubljen:  

L je cisto ok velicina za nas. makar mislim da bi i M bio dobar, ali mozda za krace vrijeme. 

ne znam kakvi su sto se tice izdrzljivosti jer smo za sad koristili samo po doma, a to meni nije neki pokazatelj, ali ima vremena da isprobamo.

----------


## martinaP

Nama je beri super izdržljiva pelena, ali tek nakon što se uložak oprao 10-tak puta, s tim da onu sintetičku stranu uloška ne stavljam do kože. Nažalost, naša pelenica je M veličine, pa nam je knap.


*meda*, s kojeg linka si naručivala?

----------


## meda

kupila sam od jedne forumasice. 

ako cu jos uzimati, uzet cu ili sa zannadu ili od bebuske (kod nje samo kao cover).  sad imam 2 uloska, a ja i inace kod  pocketica kombiniram razne uloske, nikad samo originalan jer to ne bi dugo drzalo.

a dobro su se oni dosjetili, prodavati ulozak i gacice kao aio. to mi je jos bolja fora nego kad pocketice prodaju kao pelene. a ono ulozak i bezobrazno skupe zastitne gacice  :Grin:

----------


## ninaXY

ima ih i   ovdje

----------


## TeddyBearz

Psssssssst...

http://hyenacart.com/prod_details.php?id=81041&vid=196

 :Trep trep:   :Mljac:

----------


## kailash

> Psssssssst...
> 
> http://hyenacart.com/prod_details.php?id=81041&vid=196


  :Laughing:   :Grin:

----------


## TeddyBearz

Još sat i 45 min...   :Bouncing:   :Aparatic:

----------


## aishwarya

Bilo je jako teško...ali jedan Mutt stiže!!!! :D 
Zadnji put ostala sam bez ičega jer nisam baš ozbiljno shvatila vaša upozorenja da doslovce nestaju pred očima. Malo sam razgledavala; joj ne znam bi li ovu ili neku drugu...  :Laughing:

----------


## TeddyBearz

Super! :D

----------

